# fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp

## sewulba

Was bedeutet das?

Kommt vor, wenn ich versuche über Postfix etwas zu senden. 

Die komplette Meldung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
Oct  5 23:51:09 sew postfix/qmgr[20962]: 8EE882FCAB: removed

Oct  5 23:51:09 sew postfix/smtp[21031]: fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/qmgr[20962]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp socket while reading input attribute name

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/qmgr[20962]: warning: private/smtp socket: malformed response

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/qmgr[20962]: warning: transport smtp failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/master[20954]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21031 exit status 1

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/master[20954]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Oct  5 23:51:10 sew postfix/qmgr[20962]: 7CE5C30259: to=<name@domain.de>, relay=none, delay=1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: unknown mail transport error)

Oct  5 21:52:24 sew postfix/smtpd[21006]: disconnect from unknown[127.0.0.1]

```

Was bedeutet das?

Gruss SeW

----------

## sewulba

Ergänzend gibt es noch zu sagen, dass wenn ich intern Mails verschicke (an einen anderen Benutzer auf dem gleichen Server), dann geht es ohne Probleme. Nur nach draussen komm ich nicht.

Gruss SeW

----------

## sewulba

Bin ein kleines Stück weiter!

Die Fehler oben beschrieben konnte ich durch das Kopieren von /etc/services in /var/spool/postfix eliminieren.

Jetzt habe ich aber einen neuen Fehler, den ich noch weniger verstehe!

```
Oct  6 03:07:23 sew postfix/smtpd[27840]: connect from unknown[85.216.103.71]

Oct  6 03:07:24 sew postfix/smtpd[27840]: setting up TLS connection from unknown[85.216.103.71]

Oct  6 03:07:24 sew postfix/smtpd[27840]: TLS connection established from unknown[85.216.103.71]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)

Oct  6 03:07:24 sew postfix/smtpd[27840]: 0C4DC3034D: client=unknown[85.216.103.71]

Oct  6 03:07:24 sew postfix/cleanup[27845]: 0C4DC3034D: message-id=<4525C86C.5050901@sew.selfip.org>

Oct  6 05:07:24 sew postfix/qmgr[27811]: 0C4DC3034D: from=<rue@sew.selfip.org>, size=642, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct  6 03:07:24 sew postfix/smtpd[27840]: disconnect from unknown[85.216.103.71]

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/smtpd[27853]: connect from unknown[127.0.0.1]

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/smtpd[27853]: 0FED930352: client=unknown[127.0.0.1]

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/cleanup[27845]: 0FED930352: message-id=<4525C86C.5050901@sew.selfip.org>

Oct  6 05:07:33 sew postfix/qmgr[27811]: 0FED930352: from=<rue@sew.selfip.org>, size=1082, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/smtpd[27853]: disconnect from unknown[127.0.0.1]

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/smtp[27846]: 0C4DC3034D: to=<name@scram.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1], delay=9, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Ok, id=24135-03, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 Ok: queued as 0FED930352)

Oct  6 05:07:33 sew postfix/qmgr[27811]: 0C4DC3034D: removed

Oct  6 03:07:33 sew postfix/smtp[27854]: 0FED930352: to=<name@scram.de>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=scram.de type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```

Namen und IP's geändert! Wieso bekommt er nicht die MX-Einträge? Muss ich noch die Resolv.conf in /var/spool/postfix reinkopieren?

Gruss SeW

----------

## sewulba

Resolv.conf Eintrag rein und es ging. Der andere Mailserver war anscheinend down, deswegen bkam ich noch einen Fehler mit Port 25. Dieser Threat is closed!   :Embarassed: 

----------

